# glibc 2.6 - czy warto update'ować?

## caruso

Hej!

Jak w temacie. Chodzi mi głównie o to co wnosi, czy nie powoduje problemów przy kompilacji różnych programów, czy jest szybsze itd. Czy warto instalować na daną chwilę czy jednak lepiej się wstrzymać do przejścia do stabilnego x86.

----------

## Zwierzak

Skompilowałem i nie widzę żadnej różnicy. Nic się dodatkowo nie wywala, a czy szybsze to nie testowałem.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przenioslem się na gcc 4.2.0 i Glibc 2.6 i wszystko działa. Firefox wiesza sie po odpaleniu (wisi w procesach) ale to chyba wina gcc. Narazie firefox-bin uzywam. Caly system przekompilowany pod gcc4.2.0 i glibc2.6 i poza FF wszystko działa.

----------

## mbar

Zobaczcie, jak wyglądają daty plików np. w Midnight Commanderze  :Wink: 

----------

## Carnivorous

ja budowałem ostatnio Gentoo ze stage 1 własnie z użyciem gcc-4.2.0 i glibc-2.6 - żadnych problemów

----------

## Arfrever

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Zobaczcie, jak wyglądają daty plików

 

Polskie lokale jest określone w pliku, nad którym debatują ludzie w błędzie Sourceware 4789. Mam nadzieję, że błąd Sourceware 4789 zostanie odpowiednio rozwiązany.

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sun Aug 05, 2007 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caruso

Arfrever, mbar: czego dotyczy problem, bo nie jestem wtajemniczony... ?

----------

## Belliash

sprobujcie uruchomic na tym quake3...

----------

## Arfrever

 *caruso wrote:*   

> czego dotyczy problem?

 

Formatu wszystkich dat, przede wszystkim archaicznych skróconych oznaczeń miesięcy.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## caruso

Morpheouss: wydajność, czy brak "starych" bibliotek, a może coś innego?

----------

## Riklaunim

http://www.flickr.com/photos/riklaunim/845503004/  :Wink:  screenshoot glibca  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

No to się też naciąłem z tym miesiącem w dacie  :Confused:  Z różnic w pliku locale wynika że zmienili 'Zł' na 'zł' i właśnie format daty*. Skopiowałem z 2.5, potem locale-gen i wróciło do normy  :Smile: 

* Co im k* odbiło?

----------

## Belliash

co z 2.6.1?

----------

## kfiaciarka

@morpheouss

to samo jeśli chodzi o datę i generowanie lokali  :Wink: 

Skończyłem rekompilować world na gcc-4.2.1 i glibc-2.6.1 żadnych problemów  :Smile:  (no moze poza tym ze gcc-3.3.6 które chce sie kompilować nie rozpoznaje -march=athlon64 lub k8 dla 32 bitów)

@manwe_

co dokładnie zrobiłeś ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Po podbiciu Glibc jest sens rekompilowac worlda ? A co do gcc-3.3.6 to nie wystarczył by Ci przypadkiem sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 zamiast całę gcc?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Po podbiciu Glibc jest sens rekompilowac worlda ? A co do gcc-3.3.6 to nie wystarczył by Ci przypadkiem sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 zamiast całę gcc?

 

rekompilowac zawsze jest sens  :Wink:  albo przynajmniej system i potem revdep-rebuild:)

----------

## SlashBeast

Wszystkie aplikacje mam z testing, current jak i część najnowszych wersji które były zamaskowane więć nawet jak zrobie emerge -e system to revdep nic nie przebuduję. Staram się unikać emergowania worlda biorąc pod uwage, iż OpenOffice kompilował się 5 hours, 41 minutes and 19 seconds.  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> @manwe_
> 
> co dokładnie zrobiłeś ?

 

Plik lokali, który podał Arfrever trzeba podmienić na ten z 2.5, tam miesiące są "po ludzku", a potem odpalić locale-gen. Na głównym forum [nie OTW] znajdziesz wątek o glibc 2.6 [sprzed paru dni], wrzuciłem tam link do polskiego lokala, który jest zlepką 2.5 i 2.6.

----------

## mbar

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Po podbiciu Glibc jest sens rekompilowac worlda ? 

 

Nie ma sensu, daj se luz,pffff....

----------

## Belliash

Jakie w ogole sa zmiany w 2.6.1 wzgledem 2.6.0?

I czy widac roznicemiedzy 2.5? Jest 2.6 szybsze?

A tak w ogole to widze ze szalejecie z tymi localami, wiec postanowilem zrobic latke i ebuilda ktorego umieszcze w Arcon Overlay.

```
>>> Unpacking glibc-2.6.1-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work

 * Applying Gentoo Glibc Patchset 2.6.1-1.0 ...

 *   0010_all_glibc-ssp-compat.patch ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   0030_all_glibc-respect-env-CPPFLAGS.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   1018_all_glibc-awk-in-C-locale.patch ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   1025_all_glibc-gcc-4.3-include-fixed.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   1030_all_glibc-manual-no-perl.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   1035_all_glibc-respect-build-programs.patch ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   1040_all_2.3.3-localedef-fix-trampoline.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   1045_all_glibc-handle-long-kernel-versions.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   1055_all_glibc-resolv-dynamic.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   1060_all_glibc-cvs-getcwd-path-max.patch ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   1075_all_glibc-section-comments.patch ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   1090_all_glibc-2.3.6-fix-pr631.patch ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   1100_all_glibc-2.3.3-china.patch ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   1103_all_glibc-new-valencian-locale.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   1120_all_glibc-2.5-strict-aliasing.patch ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   1130_all_glibc-2.4-undefine-__i686.patch ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   1505_all_glibc-hppa-elf-relocs.patch ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   1510_all_glibc-hppa-no-asm-elf-header.patch ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   1530_all_glibc-m68k-sys-user.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   3000_all_2.3.6-dl_execstack-PaX-support.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   3010_all_2.3.3_pre20040117-pt_pax.patch ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   3020_all_glibc-tests-sandbox-libdl-paths.patch ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   4010_all_2.3.5-hardened-iconvconfig-unnest.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   5063_all_glibc-dont-build-timezone.patch ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   5070_all_cross-compile-nptl.patch ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   6001_all_alpha-glibc-2.4-xstat.patch ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   6015_all_alpha-glibc-2.5-no-page-header.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   6016_all_alpha-glibc-2.5-no-asm-elf-header.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   6220_all_glibc-2.4-arm-cirrus-ep93xx-maverick-crunch-fpu.patch ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *   6230_all_arm-glibc-2.5-no-page-header.patch ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   6235_all_arm-glibc-RTLD_SINGLE_THREAD_P.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   6400_all_sh-glibc-2.3.2-fpscr_values.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   6415_all_sh-glibc-2.5-no-asm-user-header.patch ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   6416_all_sh-glibc-2.5-no-asm-elf-header.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   6605_all_glibc-2.4-fpu-cw-mips.patch ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   6645_all_glibc-mips_shn_undef-hack.patch ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying glibc-2.6.1-polish-locale-fix.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/libtool

 *   Updating scripts/config.sub                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Updating scripts/config.guess                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.
```

Jak widzimy naklada on latke glibc-2.6.1-polish-locale-fix.patch ktora powinna naprawic problem z data i jednoczesnie wypisywac zł zamiast Zł.

Latka sporzadzona za pomoca narzedzia diff pomiedzy oryginalnym plikiem z glib-2.6.1 oraz tym zamieszczonym przez manwe_

Mam andzieje ze ebuild sie spisze... GLIBC 2.6.1-r0!

----------

## Arfrever

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Plik lokali (...) trzeba podmienić na ten z 2.5, tam miesiące są "po ludzku"

 

Gdyby format daty istniejący w GLibC m. in. 2.5 był dobry, to by go nie zmieniono.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

Taaa, jasne. Kilku gości uznało, że rzymskie oznaczenie miesiąca jest "wypas", a ja od razu mam się dostosować? Przez lata przyzwyczaiłem się do skrótowych nazw i nie będę używał rzymskie - freedom of opensource.Last edited by manwe_ on Sun Aug 05, 2007 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Taaa, jasne. Kilku gości uznało, że greckie oznaczenie miesiąca jest "wypas", a ja od razu mam się dostosować? Przez lata przyzwyczaiłem się do skrótowych nazw i nie będę używał greckich - freedom of opensource.

 

Nie napisałem, że wersja 1.19 jest dobra. Uważam, że obie wersje - 1.18 i 1.19 - są złe. 1.18 jest niezgodna z zasadami polskiej ortografii, a 1.19 jest zgodna, ale zbyt archaiczna. Osobiście preferuję ISO 8601.

A jeśli chodzi o liczby napisane przy użyciu cyfr greckich, to w zakresie od 1 do 12 są one takie:

Αʹ

Βʹ

Γʹ

Δʹ

Εʹ

Ϝʹ

Ζʹ

Ηʹ

Θʹ

Ιʹ

ΙΑʹ

ΙΒʹ

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> greckich

 

Pozostaje bić się w pierś i usprawiedliwiać godzinami spędzonymi dzisiaj nad kodem.

----------

## lcj

Starożytne nazwy miesięcy psują evolution - nie można dodać niczego do kalendarza z ręki -> Nieprawidłowa data.

----------

## c2p

Domyślam się, że większości glibc-2.6.x działa bez zarzutów. Ale czy jest chociaż jedna osoba, której po aktualizacji padł system?

Raz już próbowałem robić upgrade 2.5 -> 2.6.1 i od razu po zakończonym emerge, env-update wszystko segfaultowało, więc przywróciłem system z backup'u. Wczoraj postanowiłem spróbować drugi raz, ale to samo, segfault wszystkiego.

Nie wiem co teraz robić, czy przywrócić już dość stary backup (sprzed ok. miesiąca, mogłem zrobić nowszy :/) czy stawiać system od nowa, chociaż wolałbym jakoś go uratować. Za 2 dni wyjeżdżam i w domu będę najwcześniej za miesiąc, a nie chce zostawiać rodzince nieużywalnego kompa.

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz jakieś agresywne flagi ? Raczej tutaj szukał bym wałka, może masz jakieś testowe gcc albo binutils ?

----------

## c2p

CFLAGS=CXXFLAGS=-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

binutils-2.18

gcc-4.2.0

Narazie rozpakowałem stage3 do / (bez etc i var), przebudowałem glibc2.5, binutils2.18, python2.5, baselayout, portage i system się uruchomił. Narazie zostawie tak jak jest, ważne, że się uruchamia.

Na forum znalazłem coś o wadliwym RAMie, ale to nie może być to bo wyjąłem obie kości, sprawdzałem pojedynczo, memtest też robiłem, żadnych błędów, a segfaulty były jak przedtem.

----------

